# Montgomery Retriever Club



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind 

2,3,7,8,10,12,14,18,19,20,21,23,26,29,30,32,35,37,38,39,40,42,43,44,45,47,49,52,55,62,67

31 Total


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Qual results:

1) #16 W Curtis
2) # 15 Kabbes
3) # 8 Sletten
4) # Jeff Horesly. 




RJ Keith Pharr


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Team FoxHollow!!! That's a great way to start a southern trip!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

2,3,8,10,19,21,23,29,30,35,37,39,40,43,44,49,55,62,67

19 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

2,3,6,10,11,12,14,15,20,26,27,29,30,35,37

15 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

2,3,6,11,14,15,20,26,29,30,35,37

12 Total


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Dang. Way to go Jerry & Mr. John Kabbes.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

has anyone know whos dog died while running the am?


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

I believe it was Stephen Masley's dog, Tex.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Tragic. Prayers from one who has experienced the same heartbreak.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Oh, No. Prayers for Mr Masley. What happened?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

6,11,15,20,26,30,35,37

8 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-# 37 Traveler O/H Chad Baker
2nd-# 35 Dixie O/H Kyle Broussard
3rd-#11 Porky O/H John Kabbes
4th-#20 Will O/H Pam Park
RJ-#15 Stevie O/h Ken Neil

Jams- 26, 6

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice work team Baker!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#29 Freeway H/Paul Sletten O/John Stracka (Qualified for the Natl Open)
2nd-#23 Sophia O/H Lanse Brown
3rd-#8 King O/H Mark Medford
4th -#62 Tater O/H Mark Medford
RJ-#37 Nora O/H Lanse Brown

Jams- 3,21,35,43,55

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats all !


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to all ........way to go Chad and Trav.


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Congratulations Mark and King. This qualifies him for the National.

Mike


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Brenda said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1st-#29 Freeway H/Paul Sletten O/John Stracka (Qualified for the Natl Open)
> *2nd-#23 Sophie O/H Lanse Brown*
> ...


AFC She's So Fine.....and oh so close...way to go Sophie gal...congrats Lanse on another solid Open with the gals


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Results are up on EE.

Thank you Jay Hinton, Grayson Kelly, Julian Lopez, Mike Coutu, Shawn Graddy and Allen Dillard for judging. Also a BIG THANK YOU to everyone that pitched in and helped out over the weekend!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*

Congrats to all!!

Aaron*


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

Congrats to John and Freeway!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Wait a minute people, I'm all for congratulating people....BUT A DOG DIED OUT THERE.

My condolences to Stephen Maisley. I can't even imagine how traumatic that would be. Very sorry.


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Dr.David Aul, H/Wayne Curtis, & Magic Trick's "Flurry" for WINNING the QUAL on 10/12/12. Third time is definitely the charm. Great job Fox Hollow Retrievers.

Congrats to all that placed.


----------

